# Porto feast days affecting business activity?



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

I believe that Monday 24th June (St. John's day) is a Feast day for Porto, and a time of much celebration. 
I am not sure how much such a feast affects secular business such as banking. Would anyone be able to tell me ... which days: before, ON or after this feast are open for banking purposes - and generally speaking, what hours? 
Thank you


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

On the Monday 24th you will find very little open. Normal service will resume on 25th.

The festivities will start up late afternoon of Sunday 23rd and really ramp up during the evening, culminating with a spectacular fireworks display over the river at midnight. Both banks of the river will be packed, but it is well worth suffering the crowds to see the display at least once. Watch out though for people hitting you over the head with plastic hammers. All very good natured.






About 3 minutes in you'll see what I mean.

Enjoy!


----------



## Macroomite (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks a million JohnBoy - great help!


----------

